# Hello



## brymstone (Apr 18, 2016)

I've been a long time Nespresso user but have felt enough is enough and now I'm looking to buy a grinder + an espresso machine to start with!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome! What sort of budget do you have?


----------



## BigEasy (Mar 26, 2016)

Welcome aboard!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brymstone (Apr 18, 2016)

My budget is around 1000 in total I hope.

Currently looking at Sage Oracle but not sure if that is a right choice.

I'm also looking at Pharos / Lido E + La Pavoni Europiccola combination.

Any suggestion would be very much appreciated as I'm absolutely a beginner in espresso making (properly).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Oracle is more a£1000? And very different to your proposed alternative of a la pav .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brymstone (Apr 18, 2016)

Sorry was looking at Oracle used.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

brymstone said:


> Sorry was looking at Oracle used.


I d probably want one with some warranty - there is a lot of bits in there


----------



## brymstone (Apr 18, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> I d probably want one with some warranty - there is a lot of bits in there


I see. I guess I'll have to increase my budget to 1500 to include Oracle as one of the option. I was thinking it would be easy for a novice like me to pull off a decent espresso shot with Oracle.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have you not considered a pump machine also ( safe db keeps a lot of features ) . Even with the oracle you still have to adjust grind and amount of water to get a decent shot . Yes it Tamps and doses for you - but these aren't the hardest things to learn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brymstone (Apr 18, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Have you not considered a pump machine also ( safe db keeps a lot of features ) . Even with the oracle you still have to adjust grind and amount of water to get a decent shot . Yes it Tamps and doses for you - but these aren't the hardest things to learn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm all ears. Which model for a pump machine did you have in mind?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

brymstone said:


> I'm all ears. Which model for a pump machine did you have in mind?


What drinks so you predominantly enjoy ?


----------



## brymstone (Apr 18, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> What drinks so you predominantly enjoy ?


double shot espresso most of the time; my SO occasionally drinks latte/cappuccino though.


----------



## Motherpucker (Apr 18, 2016)

New nuova simonelli was showcased at London coffee show,apparently around £850, seemed a nice piece of kit


----------



## brymstone (Apr 18, 2016)

Motherpucker said:


> New nuova simonelli was showcased at London coffee show,apparently around £850, seemed a nice piece of kit


Thanks. Would that be nuova simonelli oscar 2? Which grinder would you pair it with if you don't mind me asking please?


----------



## Motherpucker (Apr 18, 2016)

Plenty available now around 150-250 mark depending on your needs. Check out the grinder forum for loads of options. Either that or go with a sage db and separate grinder some good deals about at moment on the db (around 850-950 again)


----------



## Rob_EthioBean (Apr 24, 2016)

Seen some good ones on ebay too


----------

